# Norfolk Line pay in euros



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

Got a good deal with Norfolkline for July 23 returning mid August paid 90 euros, thanks to the forum suggesting paying in euros instead of sterling


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

As I have said before, always check, as before Christmas it was a lot cheaper in £s.


Ralph


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I know it may sound a bit strange but how do you pay in Euro's ??

can you pay with your credit card ? or do you have to use cash ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euros*

Hi

I have just been quoted £68.00 return or 108 euros. (ficticious journey, out on 04/10/06 at 12.00, returning on 04/11/06 12.01, motorhome of 7 metres.)

108 euros at today's commercial rate (not cash) of 1.46 = £73.97.

Here is one who will not be paying in Euros!

I would be £5.97 worse off!

Rapide561


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Endoreven 

I think you have the option of being charged in Euros or £'s on the CC billing. Obviously if you pay with a Uk card, it will get converted at the rate on the day and chartged to you in £s. They will have a set exchange rate on their booking system at which the charges are calculated; sometimes this may be out of date, and the notoinal exchange rate used will be beneficial to you, sometimes it may not! If you go in & get prices in euros & £s for the same trip, and calculate the difference from what you would be charged on today's exchange rate by your bank and the notional rate, you may end up better off, or you may not, as is seen above!

Pay in euros, it's your currency risk, pay in £'s it's theirs..... :wink:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I think you need to check and compare the £/E prices when you are going to book, as if you want to go on the 7/7 and return 19/7 you will find it cheaper to pay by Euro's,, but i do agree the times you quote its cheaper to pay with sterling ?

Again that still dosen't answer my question ? how do you pay wiith euro's can you use your UK visa card ?

Thanks bognormike 

sorry but the replies must have crossed ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*paying in euro*

Hi

Just make the booking and click EUROS. When you then hit the payment screen, you will be charges x amount of euros to your credit card which will then be converted to sterling at the prevailing rate, plus a standard handling fee of 2.75% (Nationwide excepted.)

Rapide561


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

While not a Norfolk Line journey I have just booked a Stena Line single crossing Harwich-Hook of Holland. The quote on Stena Line's UK site was for £167, but on the Dutch site was €156 (£109.20 @ €1=70p). Caravan Club quote for return journey is £269 so a single would be rather more than half that. Rip off Britain?

While staying on the Brighton CC site over the early Spring Bank Holiday I was approached by a Dutch motorhomer, thinking that I was a German as we drive a German registered MH, who said that while he loves UK this would be his last trip as UK was now far too expensive. His last trip to UK was in 2001 and he said that prices were now well over the top, especially CC site fees. We couldn't disagree.

Our experience is that the ticket price in Germany is for something that costs €1 here to cost £1 at home. I could give lots of examples (I guess literally scores) but, in general the cost of living in Germany is 30% cheaper than UK. That's a complete reversal of the situation in the 60s/70s when we used to return to Germany after UK leave with a boot full of goodies from Sainsbury's and save a fortune on German prices, even if you could get it on the German economy. We now only buy goods from UK that we cannot get in Germany at any price or with the taste that we prefer.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stena*

Hi

What is the dutch web site address for Stena?

Rapide561


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

www.stenaline.nl. I'm told there is also a German site if your German is up to it which will probably be www.stenaline.de. The Dutch site is quite straightforward but a bit of a tongue twister!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

On the Norflkline site today for end Sep, £58 or 98Euro (about £70)

Ralph


----------

